# zklamat - nedokonavý vid



## MasterPolish

Ahoj! Jako v titule – jaký jest nedokonavý vid od slovesa "zklamat (se)"? Bude to "klamat"? Mně se to zdá, že klamat ← oklamat, ale nemohu nikde najít vidovou dvojice.


----------



## Mori.cze

Zklamávat, ale nějak nemůžu přijít na kontext, ve kterém by to znělo přirozeně... "klamat" nicméně skutečně patří k oklamat.

"Zklamala jsem se tak často, až by se dalo říct, že jsem se zklamávala pravidelně..." zní to trochu nezvykle, spíš bych použila tu dokonavou verzi.


----------



## MasterPolish

Kontext? Myslím o něčím takovém: „On mě každodenně zklamává svým chováním“.

Děkuju mockrát!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, MasterPolish, řekl bych, že *zklamávat*, ač taky nedokonavý vid, je spíš iterativní/opětovací/frekventativní forma slovesa zklamat.

_Zklamávám lidi_ (source: zpovednice.cz - colloquial/substandard Czech) - I'm always letting people down, I'm a constant disappointment (to people)
_Zklamává Bůh, nebo naše představa Boha? _(source: vira.cz) Is it God who disappoints, or our perception of God?
_Tento produkt mě zklamává čím dál víc a na podzim ho opouštím._ (source: jasnapakablog.mozilla.cz)
_
- Co Vám přinášejí setkání se čtenáři jako např. tato autogramiáda?_
- _Já to vnímám spíše jako dost namáhavou povinnost, která je mi ale příjemná. Vždy mám přitom pocit, že zklamávám. _(source: obeliskval.cz)


----------



## MasterPolish

Děkuju, Enquiring Mind, to je velmi pomocné!


----------



## Barubek

Your wanted sentence „On mě každodenně zklamává svým chováním“ sounds naturally in Czech "Každý den jsem zklamaný/zklamaná jeho chováním"


----------



## MasterPolish

Does mine sound very artificial? Because both sound equally good to me in Polish.


----------



## Barubek

Yes, it happens all the time that a construction that sounds naturally in one Slavic language, sounds forced and clumsy in another Slavic language.

Každý den is definitely better than každodenně.

I consulted this sentence with more Czech native speakers and they agreed that zklamává doesn't soud good in this sentence. We came to conclusion that the best options are:

Každý den mě zklame svým chováním.
Každý den jsem zklamaný/zklamaná jeho chováním.
Každý den mě zklame tím, jak se chová.
Každý den jsem zklamaný/zklamaná tím, jak se chová.


----------



## MasterPolish

This is interesting. I mean, I can't think of one good reason why either _každodenně _or _zklamávat _wouldn't work (apart from the fact that the Czech aspect system seems somewhat broken).


----------



## werrr

Enquiring Mind said:


> ...řekl bych, že *zklamávat*, ač taky nedokonavý vid, je spíš iterativní/opětovací/frekventativní forma slovesa zklamat.


Přesně tak.

Both *klamat-zklamat *and *klamat-oklamat* are aspectual pairs for different meanings "to fail to meet expectation" and "to deceive / to betray" respectively,


----------



## MasterPolish

Hmm. So is it a triplet, and not a pair/doublet? Because not it doesn't seem to meet the perfectivisation/imperfectivisation test.

For dělat it would look like this:
dělat → udělat, ergo udělat → dělat
but
dělat → předělat, but předělat → předělávat

But what you are suggesting would be:
klamat → zklamat → zklamávat
is there also
klamat → okklamat → oklamávat?

Such triplets do occur in Polish, but the third form would never be prefixed, i.e.:
jeść – zjeść – zjadać
(jíst) – (sníst) – (jíst mnohokrát)


----------



## Barubek

werrr said:


> Both *klamat-zklamat *and *klamat-oklamat* are aspectual pairs for different meanings


I returned to this forum only for commenting the werrr's comment. I absolutely don't agree that klamat and zklamat is an aspectual pair. These two verbs are semantically different.


----------

